# Gun Lake (Barry county)



## catchnrelease (Nov 1, 2002)

Going to Gun lake the week of 5/19 for a week of walleye fishing. Any suggestions from those in the know that would save me some precious time in finding them.

Thanks....


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm camping and fishing there this weekend, May 16-18. Also looking for any recent tips and fishing reports. I heard the water level was down a little this year again--does anybody know how deep the water is going between the east and west bays--the pass between Murphys Point and Englands Point? It was pretty shallow there last year, and if it is worse this year... 
Thanks!


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

Would you be so kind as to post how you did this weekend when you return? Let us know where/how you caught fish?

Thanks!


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 29, 2002)

No problem--I'll post results by Monday morning. I'm going to target walleye and crappie during early morning and later at night, due to probable heavy boating traffic during the day. I've got the Fishing Hot Spots map for Gun Lake, but would like to see any current fishing reports, if anybody has been there lately. Hey bowhunter1, do you fish around Grand Ledge? I normally go to the Detroit River for walleye, but would like to find some good local spots, so I can squeeze in some more fishing time. Thanks


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

Usually fish in UP and at Sessions lake in Ionia for walleye. I'm going to Gun Lake with Catch&release. We'll be leaving Monday (19th) so I hope that we can catch your post about the weekend before we go.

Have been thinking about trying the Grand around the GL area for Walleye. Have you ever fished the Grand for them?

Have you been having much luck on the Detroit River this spring?


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 29, 2002)

I'll try to post by Sunday night if I can. I haven't tried the Grand River yet, but I've read posts on this site from people catching walleye around the dam in Lansing from Moores River Park area, and also on the Grand between Portland and Ionia. I've only gotten down to the Detroit River twice this spring, both on Sundays. Didn't have very good luck with the mob scene around there--I gotta start taking some days off during the week! I've been meaning to try Sessions and Morrison lakes, too. Hopefully, now that the days are starting to get a little longer.


----------



## davev (Apr 16, 2003)

I spent a few hours on Gun Lake yesterday. I'm relatively new to fishing, so I'm not sure if I will be much help. Water temp was 58 degrees. We jigged and lindy rigged on some humps in the S.E. part of the lake. Caught a northern (23") two rock bass and a large bluegill. People were fishing the shallows nearby for bluegills although I'm not sure if they were on the beds yet. Also noticed a few people "prefishing" the bass opener. We didn't have any "shallow water" problem. I'm not sure where walleyes are supposed to be this time of year, but they weren't on those humps or shallows. Bait shop said that walleyes were not being caught with any frequency. Not sure what that means. Hope this helps.
Any info would be appreciated, since I am constantly learning new things on this site


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info Davev. It is much appreciated. Good to know the water temp. You fished much the way I would expect to fish this time of year. I guess the biggest problem with catching walleyes is finding them. I'll give a post when I return on the 23rd.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, this report won't help you much. I don't have a water temp gauge on my boat, so not sure about that. Saturday and Sunday mornings, we pan fished with decent action, just off the Yankee Springs boat launch east of Murphys Point (not the campground launch area), a few hundred yards out, just northeast of the little island. We were on a dropoff, about 15-20 feet of water, using drop shot rigs. Caught average size bluegills. Saturday night from 7pm-dusk, we trolled in the SE part of the lake over the sunken islands, between Chicago Point and Orangeville Island. Caught one pike on a perch color hot-n-tot. Also tried a Smithwick super rogue in blue/white/orange, and a Dave's Kaboom (hot-n-tot) in Candy Corn color--those didn't produce. I would have liked to stay out after dark, but I had my kids with me, and it didn't work out. No walleyes caught on this trip. Water level in the lake appeared good, there was no heavy recreational boating yet. Good luck!


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowhunter1 _
> *Usually fish in UP and at Sessions lake in Ionia for walleye. I'm going to Gun Lake with Catch&release. We'll be leaving Monday (19th) so I hope that we can catch your post about the weekend before we go.
> 
> Have been thinking about trying the Grand around the GL area for Walleye. Have you ever fished the Grand for them?
> ...


 I,fish Fitzgerald Park,frequently.Sometimes it is good for 'eyes,smallies,pike,& occassional trout,juv.salmon.This time of year.The mounted fish in the nature center,near dam,were caught in the park.Even has a muskie.I,volunteer there in the summer.


----------



## davev (Apr 16, 2003)

Spent 3 hrs. on Gun Lake today during afternoon. Water temp. 60 degrees. Caught 2 northern on redeye lure ( my "goto" lure) in Robbins Bay on the west side of bay with slow but steady retrieve. Lindy rigged two humps in SE part of lake with no luck. Where are those walleyes? Bait store said that there is a big bass tournament on the lake this weekend.


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

Just returned from 4 days of fishing Gun Lake. Unfortunately, this isn't going to help anyone. We (Catchnrelease & I) fished about everywhere on the lake possible. We were fairly successful on pike with a few bass thrown in. The pike were all around the same size (16-24"). Sadly, we were fishing for walleye's, not northerns. The water temp fluctuated between 57 and 62 degrees. A couple of things that may have been to our disadvantage is a cold front (31 degrees) on Tuesday, and a tremendous mayfly hatch on 2 of the 4 days. We also had rain to go along with the cold weather on Tuesday. We did mark a lot of suppended fish south of orangeville island in the deeper water but could not catch any of them. The two baits that we caught most of the pike on were a green wallydiver and a gold cordell suspending wallydiver. Didn't see or talk to anyone who had caught any walleye. The upcoming bass tournment probably explains all the bass boats on the lake. The personal watercraft usage wasn't bad at all (probably because of the cold weather).


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for the report, bowhunter1. The weather hasn't been too friendly lately for fishing. I was hoping to try Sessions some time this weekend for the first time--any tips for daytime fishing? Thanks.


----------



## bowhunter1 (May 12, 2003)

I'm not a very good one to ask for advice. Haven't fished there yet this year. Last year caught a few by trolling hot-n-tots and firetigers down the middle. Stay away from the south end to the right of the boat launch) if trolling as there are a lot of old submerged trees. Good Luck!


----------

